# Speed Reducer for Briggs Engine



## phatty70 (May 6, 2010)

Hello to all! I'm new to the forum, i hate for my first post to be a cry for help but I need a hand from some experts .

I'm working on a project that will be powered by an old briggs engine. I've been looking for a gear reduction boxes that are for use on these types of engines without much luck. I've layed out the needed pulleys to do a 40:1 reduction....and that gets nasty with 2 steps.

I'm sure i'm not doing anything new here....I sure could use some help trying to identify either a nifty inexpensive gearbox or some other way way to do the reduction through v-belt/pulley setup.

Thanks much in advance!!


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=briggs_and_stratton&mn=195412-1137-01&dn=28000017

this is a gear reducer for the briggs engine.

obviously this is for a horizontal engine but you did not post what type of engine you have.

this should be a 40 : 1


----------

